# Leitungsdämpfung



## OriginalTombo (16. Dezember 2015)

*Leitungsdämpfung*

Hallo.

Ganz einfache Frage, was ist der "Maximalwert" bei der Leitungsdämpfung in dB um eine Datenrate von 50 Mbit/s zu erreichen? 
Meine Fritz Box zeigt mir an dass die DSLAM Leistung bei 55 Mbit/s liegt, die Leitungskapazität bei 22,6 MBit/s und eine Leitungsdämpfung von 24 dB... 
Kann ich mir da erhoffen dass da mein Provider noch was regeln kann? Gebucht sind 50 Mbit/s und ich habe bereits was von einem "Recht auf Nachbesserung bei zu niedriger Geschwindigkeit" gelesen, was in meinem Fall ja eigentlich deutlichst zutrifft (kommt ja nicht mal die hälfte an)

Danke ^^


----------



## gridderGER (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Ist bei mir genauso aber während der Mittagszeit um am Abend hängen viel im Internet und vor dem TV!
Das geht schon einiges Bandbreite als Kabel-Kunde schön flöten.

Hab`s grad durchlaufen lassen! 24,23Mbps


----------



## chaotium (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Leitungsdämpfung gibt es nur in der SAT/Koax Technik, dort wird der Wert in DB angegeben. 
Sonst gibt es den Ohmischen Widerstand, der mit der länge zunimmt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Leitungsdämpfung gibt es nur in der SAT/Koax Technik, dort wird der Wert in DB angegeben.


...und auch beim DSL.  (auch wenn da nur verdrillter "klingeldraht" verwendet wird)
@OriginalTombo
Ein paar mehr infons wären nett. Was für einen anbieter hast du und welches modem/router wird benutzt? 
Evt. kannst du mit anderer hardware noch ein paar mbit aus der leitung kratzen, aber VDSL reagiert nunmal empfindlich auf die leitungs- bzw. deren signal-dämpfung. Dazu ist nicht nur die leitungsdämpfung entscheidend, sondern auch wieviel andere user über das kabelbündel, in dem auch dein anschluß liegt, geschalten wurden. (stichwort übersprechen)


----------



## OriginalTombo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Anbieter ist die EWE. Router ist eine Fritz! Box 7490. Leitungslänge würde ich vom Hauptverteiler über 1-2 Postkabelverteiler bis nach Hause mit 600 Meter schätzen

EDIT: Hier mal ein Screen von der Fritz Box Oberfläche

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt5lfcoiasbh.png


----------



## Malc0m (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Irgendwie finde ich deine Anzeige in der Fritzbox extrem Komisch Oo

Hatte noch nie das die Leitungskapazität unter der DSLAM Rate war.

Vorallem ist bei dir Vectoring aktiv?

Hab dir mal nen Screen von meiner VDSL25 Leitung angehangen. Hänge leider auch direkt an einem Hauptverteiler, der aber ca 800m Leitungsweg entfernt ist.


----------



## OriginalTombo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Erstmal danke für alle Antworten.

Recht weiter bringen tut mich das leider nicht, hat sonst jemand noch Ideen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Leitungslänge würde ich vom Hauptverteiler über 1-2 Postkabelverteiler bis nach Hause mit 600 Meter schätzen.


Wenn ich deine werte und deine angegebene entfernung  mit denen von Malc0m vergleiche kommt mir irgendwie der gedanke, das bei dir recht dünne drähtchen verbaut sein müssen.  Auf der anderen seite muß dein anschluß-kabel auch nicht auf dem logischen weg verlegt sein. 
Dazu kommt der G.Vector, der wohl aber eher ein auslesefehler ist.


> EDIT: Hier mal ein Screen von der Fritz Box Oberfläche
> 
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt5lfcoiasbh.png


Wieso ist bei dir fastpath geschalten? Das ist bei VDSL völlig unüblich und wird bestimmt auch nicht wenig downstream schlucken. Dazu ist deine downstreammargin mit 8 db leicht erhöht.

Im allgemeinen wirst du aber mit der dämpfung keine 50 mbit erreichen. Dazu lässt sich auch nicht allgemein sagen ab wann die 50 mbit anliegen müssen, da dies auch vom beschaltungsgrad (anzahl anschlüsse) im kabel und sonstigen störungen abhängt.


----------



## OriginalTombo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Fast Path wurde NICHT gebucht, wird nicht bezahlt o.Ä., keine Ahnung warum die das geschaltet haben 

EDIT: Was genau bedeuten eigentlich die Fehler der Vermittlungsstelle? Hab dazu meist nur crap Beiträge gefunden ^^ Nicht behebbare Fehler sind bei der Vermittlungsstelle nämlich vorhanden ( 0.25 pro Minute ) Der Wert war allerdings auch schon deutlich höher


----------



## Malc0m (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Insgesamt ist das was deine Fritzbox da an werten ausspruck für mich total unlogisch und nicht normal.
Entweder ist da was ganz komisch auf deine Leitung geschaltet, die Fritzbox spinnt was das auslesen angeht oder du hast wirklich eine extrem komisch leitung Oo

Mal ein paar Beispiele was ich nochnie erlebt habe, aber bei dir steht:

Die Leitungskapazität ist immer eigentlich der Höhste Wert von allen. Da kann die DSLAM-Rate nicht höher sein, weil das ja schon alleine von der Leitungskapazität nicht geht Oo
Eigentlich ist DSLAM-Rate und Aktuelle Daten-rate immer nahezu Identisch bzw minimal abweichend. Weil im DSLAM ja das auf die Leitung gegeben wird, was bei dir als Rate ankommen sollte.
Die Fast Einstellung sollte bei ner VDSL Leitung nicht an sein, da sie mehr Fehler als nutzen erzeugt. Das ne Sache aus der Ur-DSL Ära.
Und ist das bei dir eine Vectoring DSL Leitung? Weil G.Vector ist bei dir Aktiv. Für mich ist da einfach der Wurm drin von den angaben.

zu deinem EDIT:   (ES) und (SES) Fehler sind Fehler die die Fritzbox / Vermitlungsstelle beheben kann bzw rausrechnen kann.  Bei Vectoring geht da der Wert in der Vermittlungsstelle hoch, da durch die Vectoring technik vermehrt fehler auftretten, die Rausgerechnet werden müssen.
CRC Fehler , sind "schlimme" Fehler, die nicht behoben werden können und das Signal einen aussetzer bekommt. Wenn der bei Fritzbox hoch geht und mit hoch meine ich  mehr als 10-50 Pro Minute dauerhaft, ist irgendwas mit deiner Leitung bzw einem Kabel nicht in Ordnung. Hatte das zB bei meiner alten Wohnung, wo ich dann auf ein anderes Aderpaar gelegt wurde, was vom Keller zur Wohnung geht.
Wenn der Fehler bei der Vermittlungsstelle hoch geht, ist dort ein Hardware oder Leitungsdefekt

Edit: bei welchelm Anbieter bist du? ( ich vermute böses ^^ )


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Hey Malc0m, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Also, da du ja sagst dass die Werte komisch sind, meinst du, dass ich meinen Anbieter damit konfrontieren sollte? 
Auch wegen des FastPath, das ich nie gebucht habe und anscheinend auch unsinnig ist. Vectoring ist eigentlich nicht eingeplant, sind ja auch nur 50 Mbit maximal

Die Fehler befinden sich in Rahmen von 0,1 - 0,2 pro Minute. Also ES und SES sind jetzt in ca. 24 Stunden um 112 bei der Fritz Box und um 374 bei der Vermittlungsstelle gestiegen. CRC Fehler steht bei beiden ne glatte 1 ^^ 

Anbieter ist der/die/das EWE


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Dezember 2015)

*Leitungsdämpfung*

Vectoring wird laufen aufgrund anderer Kunden die einen 100M Anschluss haben .
Die maximalen leitungswerte also das höchstmögliche ist nicht zwangsläufig das höchste , da die hoch und runter gehen! Es kommt schonmal vor das dieser Wert aus welchem Grund auch immer soweit runter geht das der gleich oder niedriger der tatsächlichen syncwerte ist.
Hast du was an der störsicherheit gedreht ?


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Selbst am Verteilerkasten steht dass von hier maximal 50 Mbit/s kommen, Vectoring von daher unlogisch. An der Störsicherheit habe ich erst im Nachhinein was verändert, was mir nen minimale Übertragungssteigerung gebracht hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Fast Path wurde NICHT gebucht, wird nicht bezahlt o.Ä., keine Ahnung warum die das geschaltet haben


Dann versuch das mal weg zu bekommen. Dazu entweder deinen provider anrufen,oder es selbst versuchen, falls deine fritzOS-version auf der box es zulässt.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> Vectoring wird laufen aufgrund anderer Kunden die einen 100M Anschluss haben .


Vectoring bei ewe?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Dezember 2015)

*Leitungsdämpfung*

War drauf bezogen, da er schrieb wegen vectoring da er ja nur ein 50M Profil hätte . Wollte damit nur sagen , wenn an dem Standort vectoring betrieben wird es egal ist ob 50 oder 100 M

Edit: da ewe dsl100 anbietet , wird anscheinend auch vectoring betrieben


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Hey Turrican, 

Danke für die Hilfe, jedoch werde ich nicht soo schlau aus deinem großen Beitrag  wo genau steht wo man fast path deaktivieren kann?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Selbst am Verteilerkasten steht dass von hier maximal 50 Mbit/s kommen, Vectoring von daher unlogisch. An der Störsicherheit habe ich erst im Nachhinein was verändert, was mir nen minimale Übertragungssteigerung gebracht hat



Was heißt bei dir Verteilerkasten, Kiste wo die Technik an der Straße ist? Nein vectoring auch bei dir ist nicht unlogisch ! Wenn dort vectoring betrieben wird , wird auch dein Anschluss darüber laufen. Auf einer Karte sind 48 Ports , also 48 Kunden mit 25,50 oder 100M Profilen. Für 100 M benötigt man vectoring und damit das funktioniert werden sämtliche vdsl Ports berechnet unabhängig von der Höhe des Profils. Deswegen läuft auch dein Anschluss mit vectoring . Sollte dies aber wirklich aufgrund länger Leitung die höchste Bandbreite sein und kein Fehler im hausnetz sein, solltest ein vertragliches downgrade auf 25M machen


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Hm, ok danke ^^ 
Mittlerweile hat sich der Wert der Leitungskapazität  innerhalb von 5 Tagen von 23 auf 25 Mbit erhöht, komische Sache ich blicke nichts mehr


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Ja und je nach Uhrzeit ist die auch wieder unten. Wie gesagt, die maximale leitungskpzität schwankt


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Hab da nu erneut angerufen und höflichst gebeten, fastpath zu deaktivieren und sich nochmal die Leitung anzuschauen ;D


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Hab da nu erneut angerufen und höflichst gebeten, fastpath zu deaktivieren und sich nochmal die Leitung anzuschauen ;D


Das wird wohl das einfachste gewesen sein. Ich weiß nicht welche fritzOS-version du auf der box hast, denn ab einer bestimmten version funzt das, in meinem thread beschriebene, nicht mehr, da man nicht ohne weiteres telnet auf der box aktiviert bekommt.
Da du ja jetzt aber angerufen hast, vergesse nicht die box ab und zu mal neu zu starten damit sie neu syncronisiert. Erst dann werden eventuelle änderungen seitens des providers übernommen.


----------



## OriginalTombo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Anruf hat ergeben dass für unseren Sektor bereits mehrere Störungmeldungen gibt, das Problem sei bekannt und hoffentlich bald behoben sein. FastPath soll auch deaktiviert werden.. Der Arme Telefon fritze wusste nicht mal was das ist


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

gibt seit Jahren kein FastPath mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Und dennoch steht beim up- und download die latenz auf "fast". (bild dazu seite 1 post 5)


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

ist trotzdem kein Fastpath, sondern hat damit zutun ob es ein TripplePlay oder DoublePlay Profil ist.


----------



## dsdenni (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine werte und deine angegebene entfernung  mit denen von Malc0m vergleiche kommt mir irgendwie der gedanke, das bei dir recht dünne drähtchen verbaut sein müssen.  Auf der anderen seite muß dein anschluß-kabel auch nicht auf dem logischen weg verlegt sein.
> Dazu kommt der G.Vector, der wohl aber eher ein auslesefehler ist.
> 
> Wieso ist bei dir fastpath geschalten? Das ist bei VDSL völlig unüblich und wird bestimmt auch nicht wenig downstream schlucken. Dazu ist deine downstreammargin mit 8 db leicht erhöht.
> ...



So sehen meine Werte aus (7360, 50MBit Tarif, EWEtel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malc0m (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Ich finde es immer verwunderlich,  das "Fremdanbieter" mehr im DSLAM Schalten lassen, als die Leitungskapazität hergibt.

Ist mir in meinen 16Jahren Telekom Kunde sein bisher noch nie wirklich passiert.


----------



## OriginalTombo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Also der dsdenni bekommt mit 18 dB noch 40 Mbit, und ich mit 24 db nur 23 Mbit... irgendwas stimmt da ganz und gar nicht. Seh grad dass du auch in Ostfriesland wohnst ^^

Außerdem tauchen bei mir mehr Fehler auf ( ES, SES, CRC ) und INP gibt es keinen ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ist trotzdem kein Fastpath,


Du darfst das kind gerne nennen wie du willst. 


> sondern hat damit zutun ob es ein TripplePlay oder DoublePlay Profil ist.


Gibt es dazu was belast-/ lesbares? Weil einleuchten will mir das nicht, warum überhaupt bei VDSL die fehlerkorrektur abgeschalten werden sollte. (was hier getan wurde)


Malc0m schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer verwunderlich,  das  "Fremdanbieter" mehr im DSLAM Schalten lassen, als die Leitungskapazität  hergibt.


Was ist daran verwunderlich? Das hat halt den vorteil das die verbindung eben so schnell ist, wie es die gerätschaften schaffen.  Allerdings muß man halt damit leben, das die bandbreite auch nach unten  gehen kann wenn der beschaltungsgrad im kabel steigt oder sich auf andere art und weise die bedingungen verschlechtern.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Also der dsdenni bekommt mit 18 dB noch 40 Mbit, und ich mit 24 db nur 23 Mbit... irgendwas stimmt da ganz und gar nicht. Seh grad dass du auch in Ostfriesland wohnst ^^
> 
> Außerdem tauchen bei mir mehr Fehler auf ( ES, SES, CRC ) und INP gibt es keinen ...



Vdsl nimmt im Vergleich zu adsl/adsl2+ mit zunehmender leitungslänge ( daraus resultierende leitungsdämpfung) weitaus schneller ab


----------



## dsdenni (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*



OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Also der dsdenni bekommt mit 18 dB noch 40 Mbit, und ich mit 24 db nur 23 Mbit... irgendwas stimmt da ganz und gar nicht. Seh grad dass du auch in Ostfriesland wohnst ^^
> 
> Außerdem tauchen bei mir mehr Fehler auf ( ES, SES, CRC ) und INP gibt es keinen ...


Hatte mit 24db 28-30mbit gehabt (bevor ich die Verkabelung verbessert hatte)


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Leitungsdämpfung*

Der Grenzwert für eine Bandbreite von 30 Mbit/s liegt bei ca. 24dB ... um hier mal eine richtige Antwort zu geben


----------

